# Can you help me????????????



## Nolan (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok just went to doc today to talk about my leg. Long story short I broke my sub talar when I was 19 then followed it with a work injury on same leg a year and a half latter. So here I sit 20 years and 7 surgerys later with a leg that hurts like no tomorrow. So doc suggests I cut foot off (third one to say that). Anybody here have a prosthetic?? If so what is your experience?? I figured this is a pretty big group and maybe I could get some input from other folks.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 22, 2007)

Nolan I dont have anything to offer but support and prayers for what ever decision you make. My youngest brother is in a very similar situation, he has fought the pain for 9 yrs now and continue's to resist the amputation but says he will eventually have it done.


----------



## gketell (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow.  I think if I had a doctor prescribe amputation because they were too incompetent to actually fix the problem I would tell them they should amputate their head!  [V]

Nolan, I'm really sorry for your pain and difficulties and really wish I could be of help!!!

Maybe you could make a call to your local VA center and see if they could have you talk to some folks with first hand experience.  I know from articles and shows about vets with prosthetics that there is a HUGE difference based on the particular prosthetic.  And that there are some really cool new ones coming on the market that are actually computer controlled so look and let you walk/run/skip very naturally.  But $$$$.

GK


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 22, 2007)

Yup---I would find a different doctor.
Sorry but there would be a better answer it's just a matter of finding the person who has the right answer.


----------



## PTJeff (Aug 22, 2007)

Nolan

As a physical therapist i would caution you.  an amputation is a pretty nasty last step.  PM me if you want, give me some specifics about the injuries and surgeries and we'll talk.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 22, 2007)

18 years ago I lost my left index finger in a 30 ton punch press.  Now we are talking a HUGE difference between a finger and a foot.  Ever hear of ghost pains or feelings?  Not saying that you will or anything, but after 20 years of pain even if you have it removed chances are you will still have pain or discomfort even once it is removed.  Amputation should be a last resort save your life kind of thing, and 20 years of pain and possible depression caused by pain, it could be life saving.

This is a decision that you have to make for yourself and your family.  Please don't hesitate to ask if you need anything.  And if nothing else there sure are a lot of ears on here if you just need to talk.

Best Wishes,
Mike & Linda


----------



## leehljp (Aug 22, 2007)

Nolan, I would PM PTJeff as he said. I would also look for the right doctor. I would "ask" the current doctor if he minds if you seek a second opinion. Merely asking goes a long way of keeping a working relationship with the current doctor in case he is needed. If he doesn't like you seeking a second opinion, then he isn't the doctor he ought to be.

WARNING ON NOT TAKING CARE OF SELF:
I grew up with the kind of work ethic that I am reading into you. If I got hurt, I dealt with it. I went to the doctor and he fixed what he could but I had to deal with it. As a teenager with a workaholic dad on a family farm, I carried my weight figuratively and also physically more than my then 150 lb frame should have. Today I have chronic back problems.

7 years ago, I feel off of a ladder and broke my wrist in two places. It also dislocated my hand. (Saturday afternoon, small town, no hospital or clinic open Seeing my hand in the same level "plane: as my fore arm, but raised up above the arm and placed on top. It looked like a fracture compound in this manner ( fore arm __-- hand) instead of this (fore arm -- -- hand) .

"Knowing" that I was going to have to be operated on and put in an emergency surgery immediately, I couldn't accept the thought of spending two or three days without a shower with all the dirt and sweat on me. SO I did a towel bath with one hand before going. (Wife was yelling at me to hurry!)

Now for the IMPORTANT MISTAKE that has had LASTING EFFECTS: It dawned on me that my hand might simply be dislocated! With my good hand I pulled my "out of plane" hand and "whoosh" it jumped back into place. I went to the doctor, he found two minor breaks and put a cast on it. He and the nurses did NOT believe me or my wife about my dislocation as we described it. They just rolled their eyes and made comments about pain/emergency often deceives one in the actual severity of a situation.

My Problem today is because I did not get treatment for tendons, muscles and nerves that were damaged because the doctor did not see it or believe it! I also do not have it in my records. There might not have been anything else that could have been done, but at this point, no one in the medical profession knows about it.

PLEASE Take care of yourself!


----------



## Nolan (Aug 22, 2007)

Jeff PM sent


----------



## Nolan (Aug 22, 2007)

Well maybe I should have explained more about my leg and all that has happened maybe jeff will forward the pm. This is about the 5th doc I have seen for my foot and they started sugesting this a couple of years ago. I currently have sub-talar and ankle fusion, neuropathy of the main nerve that feeds the top of foot and possible tunnel tarsal syndrom (another set of nerves that feed the foot) and the joint forward of the sub-talar they think now need to be fused. I will be going in for ct and bone scan soon to get a better look at the foot. I may be trying the nerve exise (sp?) tunnel release and more fusion of the forefoot as a way to put of the enevibile. Just looking to see if anyone has prostectic experience. Thanks to all who have responded via the forum and emails


----------



## snowman56 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nolan, I can really feel for you. My wife has had both hips replaced and has never been able to do the same things that she once could. Has to sleep with a pillow between her knees, can't bend over past 90 deg., can't cross her legs and can barely get around. They say that everything has greatly changed and improved over the last few years and maybe things would be different if she had it done today. My brother-in-law also has a prosthetic leg and has had lots of trouble with it. He ends up using crutches most of the time. The artificial leg keeps his real leg irritated and raw most of the time, but then his is older, too.
I don't know what to advise you, but think things through very carefully and pray for answers, and definately seek other opinions from other doctors before jumping into such a definate decision that will be with you for the rest of your life. God bless you.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 22, 2007)

how close are you to Vanderbilt in Nashville TN???  Look up dr Kenneth Johnson & see if he will give you a second opinion.  He is an AMAZING surgeon & has saved limbs where other drs said whack it off.  Not sure if he can save yours, but it is worth a try.  People come from all over to see him


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 22, 2007)

ok... just checked your profile (Should have done that first)...its been many moons since we dealt with Dr JOhnson (so I am assuming he's still there)-- but he learned a special technique that worked on my ex, from a Dr whom i think is in Washington state who pioneered it.  Perhaps if you COULD contact dr Johnson-- he could recommend a specialist in your area-- good luck to you!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nolan you will be in my prayers.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 23, 2007)

I would really hate to be in that predicament Nolan.
Did all the doctors recommend this based on the insurance cost or on your long term health? Our national health can be good but I have heard stories where their decisions were based on cost.
If you can't afford the best corrective surgery in your own country ( I can't in the UK ) then one possibility is to go to a country like South Africa.  Some of their pioneering hospitals like Groote Schuur in Cape Town offer complete 'packages' and the dollar / rand exchange rate is massively in your favour. There are countries in Europe that do the same, like Germany ( I think). 

Whatever you decide, Good Luck


----------



## gerryr (Aug 23, 2007)

I would like to point out that Nolan is enduring this pain and selling us some fabulous wood.  I'm not sure I could deal with the pain he talks about and also do something like cutting up large numbers of burls into bowl and pen blanks, at least not in any reasonable amount of time.  So, if Nolan gets a bit behind in the orders or in responding to emails, cut him some slack.  The world will not end if your wood doesn't get shipped today.  And I hope nobody ever posts anything complaining about his service, because whoever does will most likely get hammered.[!]


----------



## skiprat (Aug 23, 2007)

Too late to edit my previous reply. Here is a link that could be a starting point. They do much more than first appears
http://www.mediscapes.com/


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 23, 2007)

Most importantly, Nolan should be in everyone's thoughts and prayers.

I do not think anyone is helping things by talking poorly of his physicians.  If you read his post carefully, you will note that this is the third doctor to recommend the amputation.  This is a big decision, and second, third, and even fourth opinions are a good idea.

Also, let me second what Gerry said!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 23, 2007)

Nolan, Only you know the pain your in and only you can make this decison and after 3 Drs. telling you the same you will make the best decison for your future 
 just know that you will be in our thoughts and prayers. I also sencond Gerry's and Cav's post.


----------



## richstick1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nolan, I have a sister who has two prosthetic limbs that basically replace her legs/feet that were both amputated below the knee due to complications from a rare disease that accompanies diabetes.  She's also very overweight, which does not help anything at all.  From what I've seen with her (more precisely what I've seen her NOT do) - is that if you do end up with an amputation, put all you can into your rehab.  You will likely end up going through 1-2-3 sets of prosthetics as your healing progresses.  It basically takes time to heal the leg, then start fitting the prosthetics - and they have to change as you rehab and your body changes and adjusts.  My sister did not wear her prosthetics like she should have been, now she is dealing with edema (swelling) that she is having trouble getting cleared up - and it's now that much harder for her to get the prosthetics on - it's a vicious circle.  My sister has alot of health issues with weight, diabetes, the amputations,etc - it sounds like you would probably have an easier/faster rehab.  Plus, I get the impression that you are one hard working guy, and you won't slack off on the rehab.  

All I can say is it looks like you've done your homework, and have opinions from several doctors. I agree - talking poorly of the physicians does not help any.  Amputation is something that is not taken lightly - they will do everything they can to save a limb - amputation is the last resort.  

I have a feeling that you will do just fine.  It's certainly something you can overcome - it's not easy, but keep the attitude up, work with your providers, and you will be fine.  Focus on the end result and don't get bogged down.  Good luck and God Bless to you!!!


----------



## rherrell (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Nolan,
This is weird. I'm in the same boat! 5/22/04 I was working on a ladder truck when the cable snapped and the ladder retracted catching my right foot in the rungs. Snapped my leg like a matchstick. I have an ankle fusion and a nail about 10" long that goes inside the bone from my heel halfway up my leg. Doctor said it was the worst break he had ever seen and if the hardware he put in didn't hold he would have to amputate.Guess what? You guessed it. I now have to use crutches to walk as my foot is turned inward about 45 degrees and I can't put any pressure on it. Been like this now for about 6 months.Not afraid to admit that I'm SCARED TO DEATH and haven't summoned up the courage yet to go to the doctor. Crazy isn't it? A grown man acting like a little kid. But, unless you've gone through it I guess it's hard to understand.
Nolan'I'm sorry I can't offer you any advice but maybe you can take some comfort in knowing there's someone else that knows what you're going through. Be well my friend and God's speed.


----------



## Nolan (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> <br />Hey Nolan,
> This is weird. I'm in the same boat! 5/22/04 I was working on a ladder truck when the cable snapped and the ladder retracted catching my right foot in the rungs. Snapped my leg like a matchstick. I have an ankle fusion and a nail about 10" long that goes inside the bone from my heel halfway up my leg. Doctor said it was the worst break he had ever seen and if the hardware he put in didn't hold he would have to amputate.Guess what? You guessed it. I now have to use crutches to walk as my foot is turned inward about 45 degrees and I can't put any pressure on it. Been like this now for about 6 months.Not afraid to admit that I'm SCARED TO DEATH and haven't summoned up the courage yet to go to the doctor. Crazy isn't it? A grown man acting like a little kid. But, unless you've gone through it I guess it's hard to understand.
> Nolan'I'm sorry I can't offer you any advice but maybe you can take some comfort in knowing there's someone else that knows what you're going through. Be well my friend and God's speed.



Thanks Rick ...Thanks 
Just something you cant expain in person or through a key-board. I got 5 of them screws now and 2 pins. I also got the old one they took out 3 years ago when my first sub-talar fusion let go. Luck or unlucky depending on how you want to look at it I got a second chance with my fusion but couldnt weight bear afterwards so had to fuse the ankle 3 months later. And today I am just farther down the line to the inevitable. Yah feel scared too and kinda silly nearly in tears at the docs yesterday. BTW plan to try and cast the screw in resin and make a pen out of it one day.


----------



## Dario (Aug 23, 2007)

Nolan,

Best thing I can offer for you are my prayers.

Do try to find alternative solutions, check other doctors who experimented with un-conventional treatments.

As what Gerry posted, give yourself the break you deserved and know that all your customers (me included) will understand and most likely willing to wait.  Besides, they probably cannot find any better supplier anyway [].  Work at a convenient pace, your health comes first.

There is strength in friends and family...tap it.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Most importantly, Nolan should be in everyone's thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I do not think anyone is helping things by talking poorly of his physicians.  If you read his post carefully, you will note that this is the third doctor to recommend the amputation.  This is a big decision, and second, third, and even fourth opinions are a good idea.
> ...



Nolan,
Sometimes Cav is a wise man.  And Gerry and I nearly always agree.

You will be in my prayers, that you are given the wisdom to handle this situation in the BEST manner.  

Good luck to you and your family, whatever your choice!


----------



## LEAP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nolan, you will be in our thoughts, that must be a terrible decision to have to make. With 3 nurses in my family they always talk about the quality of life. I have friends and family who have had hip and knee replacements who all say they wish they would have had it done years before.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Aug 23, 2007)

Nolan,
 Prayers sent from someone else with enough titanium in him to start a scrap yard. Good luck and God Bless


----------



## woodbutcher (Aug 23, 2007)

Is your foot of any benefit to you at this point? If so you might want to find a Doc that specializes in damage to that part of your ankle/foot. Here in central Fl we have DRs that specialize in very small areas of skeletal damage. Just a thought. Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## drayman (Aug 23, 2007)

hi nolan, sorry to here about you situation, my prayers are with you and your family, good luck in whatever you decide, try to keep your chin up, regards colin.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 24, 2007)

Nolan, I have no words that will be of any comfort or consolation to you. Just know that you are in our thoughts and prayers! And to think... I was just sitting here moaning about my arthritic joints.[:I][] No more!

As are you, Rick!


----------



## Nolan (Aug 24, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone for your well wishes.


----------



## exoticwo (Aug 24, 2007)

Nolan, You will be in my thoughts and prayers.



> BTW plan to try and cast the screw in resin and make a pen out of it one day


Thats really funny, good attitude!!


----------



## Nolan (Aug 24, 2007)

Jeff PM sent


----------



## bob winegar (Aug 25, 2007)

I think it is kind of ludicrous that people are bad mouthing your current doctor over an injury that occurred 20 years ago ! Talk about brain-washed !!

The usual approach is to preserve the limb as long as you have sensation on the bottom of your foot. It sounds like a fusion or bracing (orthosis) would be the thing to consider. BTW, do you have osteomyelitis ?

Bob


----------



## Nolan (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bob winegar_
> <br /> It sounds like a fusion or bracing (orthosis) would be the thing to consider. BTW, do you have osteomyelitis ?
> 
> Bob



Bob my first subtalar fusion was done in 94 and have also been wearing orthopics since then. My subtalar fusion started moving on the screw as it was a non-union and had to be re-done in 04 this time with part of my hip. Then 3 or so months later I had to have the ankle fused because it collapsed and I was unable to weight bear.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 26, 2007)

Nolan,

I have a friend that lost his leg from above the knee after a drunk driver pulled out in front of him while he was riding a harley.  He now has a prosthetic and doesn't let it slow him down.    Matter of fact, he even bought a new Triumph and rides to work.  I know he has days where he has a lot of pain but really doesn't let it slow him down from living his life.  I don't know if that helps you, but I wanted you to know that I've seen someone with a prosthetic from above the knee and he is just as active as anyone else.

Best of luck to you,

David


----------



## PTJeff (Aug 27, 2007)

Nolan,
PM sent


----------

